# Outerwear ruined?



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

nikwax, it comes in spray on or wash on. look it up online, pretty sure you can get on ebay too


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 on nikwax


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I would be pissed.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

earl_je said:


> +1 on nikwax


Thank you both of you. I will look into it.




ThunderChunky said:


> I would be pissed.


I am especially since she says that she does not care and I have to pay for any replacement and that I should not have let it get washed.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> I am especially since she says that she does not care and I have to pay for any replacement and that I should not have let it get washed.



I use Nikwax TX Direct to revive or replenish the DWR coating. They come in wash-in or spray-on. Which one will work depends on the kind of tech fabric you have. 

You can find this stuff at REI/MEC/Outdoor stores. 

Also get Nikwax Tech wash for future washes.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazon.com had a sale a little bit ago to get the Nikwax Techwash with the Nikwax TXDirect. In fact, they still have it. This is what you want. Amazon.com: Nikwax Hardshell Twin Pack: Clothing The TX will re-waterproof your gear, and the tech wash will keep it that way when it needs cleaning.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't let your mom near any of your snow stuff anymore. Read the directions for using the Nikwax and wash it/dry it yourself in a separate load. If your mom complains about you wasting a wash cycle for two items of clothing then ask her whether she cares more about $2 worth of water or you getting frostbite on the hill due to a $100 pair of pants that she tried to ruin.

BTW, wour mom is giving you crap. Every woman I have ever met knows and understands what its like to have a favorite clothing item ruined. She might not care (since its yours), but she knows that she messed up. Ask her if she'd be so smug if you put bleach in the wash with her favorite cocktail dress.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> BTW, wour mom is giving you crap. Every woman I have ever met knows and understands what its like to have a favorite clothing item ruined. She might not care (since its yours), but she knows that she messed up. Ask her if she'd be so smug if you put bleach in the wash with her favorite cocktail dress.


I wish I could but I am already grounded for this weekend for getting a C in a class and saying anything like that would probably mean another week or 2 of no riding.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

You can say it in a way without coming off like a dick.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

DUDE, move out of home. It's awesome, I can have fucking Whisky for breakfast and stay up real fucking late!


..... 


and type swears on teh interwebz too :laugh:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rofl^:laugh: 

New Sig for me.


----------

